# Early student



## donald1 (Sep 13, 2013)

The instructor comes to his class one fateful evening all a sudden he walks to the door and sees bullet marks he ignores it and keeps going then sees scratches on the wall,  a damaged lamp and a knocked over table but walks past it sees the door has been torn off the hinges so he walks in and sees one of his students on the ground with a phone in his hand (he sees a video on the phone him practicing side kicks before it happened)  the instructor said with grief that side kick looks like a bad round house kick!


----------



## MattofSilat (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't know what to say.


----------

